# Furnace To Duct Transition



## russk42 (Sep 10, 2007)

I recently pulled my furnace out, and noticed that the transition to the duct seemed a little odd:the sheet metal flange was blocking half to the height of the duct. (see illustrations before and after) 
EDIT--My alt-code line drawing didn't translate well, so I'll have to try again

It seems as if the sheet metal should have been bent to allow for better airflow, so I bent it, as you can plainly see in my detailed technical drawing above. It looks like a manufacturing step missed, but I'll stand by so a real HVAC engineer can tell me I messed up.

before:
┌───────────┐
│furnace │
│ │
└────┐ ┌┘
───── │ │────── floor
│ │─────────────
│ │>>duct>>
│ 
───────────────

after:
┌───────────┐
│furnace │
│ │
└────┐ ┌┘
───── │ │────── floor
│ │─── ────────────
│ └─ bent here
│ >>duct>>
──────────────


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

That high school drafting class did not go to waste after all!!!!

Not really sure what you bent but you do not want any flow obstructions. So if you made the transition smoother then you did good.


----------



## Gilligan (Aug 25, 2006)

Hey, I had to take off early that Friday afternoon because me and the Skipper were going fishing.

Gilligan


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Gilligan said:


> Hey, I had to take off early that Friday afternoon because me and the Skipper were going fishing.
> 
> Gilligan


In the lagoon or on the shore line? Watch out for the fish with radio inside.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

im not quite sure i follow it. Pictures?


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

What I think he is getting at is the furnace blows down through the floor into the ducting. The duct attached to the furnace protruded halfway into the floor ducting. He bent the one side of the furnace duct to allow more direct airflow from the furnace into the duct.

Think of his drawing as looking sideways at the ducting and furnace.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

webeopelas said:


> What I think he is getting at is the furnace blows down through the floor into the ducting. The duct attached to the furnace protruded halfway into the floor ducting. He bent the one side of the furnace duct to allow more direct airflow from the furnace into the duct.
> 
> Think of his drawing as looking sideways at the ducting and furnace.


hmm, ok. i can see that now.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Seems the obstruction would cause it to be unbalanced. Was it unbalanced? Like more air blowing from the one compaired to another?


----------

